# Pharmacy Lot Price?



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm looking to sub out lot sweeping and trying to find out what a reasonable price to sweep lot 3 times per week 2 24hr stores 6 close at 10. Average lot size is about 1 acre. Any help would be great.


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

Dailylc said:


> I'm looking to sub out lot sweeping and trying to find out what a reasonable price to sweep lot 3 times per week 2 24hr stores 6 close at 10. Average lot size is about 1 acre. Any help would be great.


I'd love the work, but I think the travel premium would kill you.... payup


----------

